# Overgrow strainguide



## Weeddog (Mar 18, 2006)

Go here to download the strainguide from overgrow.
There are two files there,  the strainguide-win.zip is the windows version and the other one is a mac version.

File size is 10M.  Check it out.

http://gmail.google.com/
login id: 420strainguide
pass: HG420HG


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 27, 2006)

That's cool Weeddog, Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2006)

I was told the password and username didn't match and sent back to the logon screen.

Any chance of a different source?

Perhaps you could send the Windows version to stoneybud1 @ yahoo.com

as an attachment.

If you do this, make the subject line tell me so I don't delete it.

Thanks man. If you can give it to me, I'll pass it to two more.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 17, 2006)

yah, i could not get it also.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 18, 2006)

yea, the account is no longer there.   i'll send it to you stoney.  be patient,  i'm on dialup....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 18, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> yea, the account is no longer there. i'll send it to you stoney. be patient, i'm on dialup....


Hey cool man. I'll go get it out of my mail.

Thanks a lot man.

(Mutt, your's got shut off somehow.)


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 20, 2006)

I have uploaded the strainbase to the server. You can download it here: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/strainbase/OG_Strainguide_win.zip


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

Big thanks marp!!!!


----------



## tHEaNIMICnEEDLE (May 24, 2006)

sweetness!


----------

